# PET/CT whole body scan



## SMARTSIVA (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have a query regarding PET/CT scan whole body (78816). Is it necessary to have extremities to be documented in a whole body PET scan report. Many reports have whole body in the header & exam but it has documentation only from skull to abdomen & pelvis. What would be the correct CPT CODE?

Thanks,
Siva.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 24, 2011)

they should be documented .skull-base to foot.


----------



## BRBS  (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! It is necessary to have the extremities documented to code for 78816. Usually it is given in a pattern where the provider documents the uptake in different areas. As per your dictation the correct code would be 78815 which say from skull base to mid thigh. If the uptake in the areas of skull is dictated then you may ve to query the doc for dictation on extremities….


----------



## cjacobs (Aug 29, 2011)

Your report need to say at leat skull base to feet for it to a whole body.  Per your statement I would use the cpt code 78815 skull base to mid  thigh.


----------

